# 8ft x 3ft Boamaster conversion



## DaveDragon (Sep 5, 2009)

A month or so ago we were given a 31 inch 6 year old Savannah Monitor to foster while friends when through the adoption process (6 to 12 months). He had a 90W halogen light that shown through a hole in the top of the enclosure, you can see some of the hole's opening is burnt from the light. We are a bit short on space and when we bought another female Cuban Rock Iguana I figured I could divide the Boamaster in half and lower the lights to reduce the wattage required and some of the heat in the room. I forgot to take some before pics.

Here's the Savannah side. It's a little small but he can walk behind the Retes stack. Basking is about 120 degrees. I wet the cypress every few days to keep up the humidity.






45W halogen light & guard I made from 1/2" galvanized hardware cloth.





Here's the Cuban Rock's side. Basking is about 110 degrees. I drilled extra holes so I can adjust the height of the light brackets in increments of 1 inch. I need to move this one up 1 inch.





UVB strip mounting detail. ESU tube was replaced with a ReptiSun 10.0. I need to secure the wires better.





45W light and guard detail.





Here she is!!





I'm planning on converting 1 of my existing Tegu enclosure to this design (and lower it about 1 foot) and building 2 from scratch so I can get all 3 Blue Tegu's in one stack.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 5, 2009)

Thats cool man, looks like your a pretty good builder. Better than me. does legos make tegu cages?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 5, 2009)

A Lego cage would be very expensive!!!


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmm... LEGO's.... I never thought of that. I think my kid's have enough LEGO's to make a pretty big enclosure. One with wheels and fake trees and little people to terrorize....


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 17, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> A Lego cage would be very expensive!!!




And take lots of legos lol maybe wood blocks :-D Good lookin cage Dave


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 17, 2009)

on the rock iguana side.. the spot light wont do any damage to the tub light fixture? melting plastic? I know it is a low W light though. Looks good i like it
robert


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks! The 45W halogen doesn't get extremely hot. Very little heat goes to the side. I can hold my hand on the bottom of the screen and can't get burned.


----------

